# Internship semester



## coexist44 (Mar 8, 2015)

hiya everyone. 
I have to do an internship semester as a requirement to graduate from Johnson and Wales. Unfortunately I can't simply just do it at the hotel I'm working at. Within the US, where should I intern?? So many options but I want to hear some suggestions from KKF members. Looking for A well organized chef I can get some 1 on 1 attention from. maybe somewhere you felt you grew as a cook And gained valuable experience. 
Thanks!


----------



## coexist44 (Mar 8, 2015)

I guess I should have mentioned where I'm at in my career lol. 1 year into culinary school and 3 years experience in professional kitchens. I have line cook experience, mostly pantry and some hot side cooking. The bulk of my experience is in catering and banquets. I used to do a ton of weddings at my previous job. Anywhere from 50 people to 600. I'm used to creating my own weekly schedule for catering events, opening/closing , planning prep for events, ordering for them ect...
I want to intern somewhere that makes me do stuff I'm bad at, like improvising and creating dishes on the fly.


----------



## CutFingers (Mar 12, 2015)

This is an opportunity that you will have to create for yourself. I recommend writing an individual cover letter directly to whom you wish to work with. Try to keep the letter under 800 words. Do not use generic templates and repeat drafts. Each letter should express interest in specifics of each restaurant.


----------



## b2kk258 (Mar 18, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 18, 2015)

Ive always wanted to work the french laundry.. probably a amazing place to cut your teeth


----------

